# New Halloween Tattoo - Legend Of Sleepy Hallow



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thought some here might be into this...










Done in 2 sessions. Some fresh, some healed. Not a great pic. but you get the idea. I have one more mini-session on my inner arm and any touch-ups if need on the rest when it's healed.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The tattoo is very cool, Mr. Scratch.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

That is SOOOO AWESOME!!!! I can't imagine the pain you went through to get that but it had to be worth it.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow very cool and OUCH!!!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Yea, I'm still searching for the perfect belt buckle. Awesome tat though!


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great Tattoo! I have to say that's probably one of the coolest tattoos I've ever seen. And the art is very well done too!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hate to sound like Paris Hilton here but, that's hot!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Ah, how I miss the sting after the tattoo is done. Nice work. *


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys! I'm glad other people dig it. If you guys are into tattoos you can check out some of my others in my profile.


----------



## mariposa0283 (Aug 15, 2012)

sweet tattoo! i cant wait to get my new ink next month, but its not going to be near that extravagant lol


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Great tattoo, the colors are awesome.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Holy cow that's sweet!


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

is all of your work by the same artist? it's an amazing collection, to be sure, but the Sleepy Hollow scene is amazing!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

One of the best tattoos ever, Mr. Scratch. The design and the coloring are both gorgeous.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

So cool I want one!!


----------



## tomfreeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow! This is super cool. The most impressive aspect of this tattoo is the attention to detail - look at the panicking expression on his face. Brilliant! 

It should have been very painful to get that on you. This is why I go with pain-free temporary Halloween tattoos. Haha, Just Kiddin.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Love it! The artist did an amazing job!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

you beat me to it. i wanted to get a headless horseman tattoo but funds have been very thin this year.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Fantastic.......


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Dirtnap13 said:


> is all of your work by the same artist? it's an amazing collection, to be sure, but the Sleepy Hollow scene is amazing!


No, the artist who did this one also did the two on feet.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Here is a better picture of my tattoo.










This was taken the day after the second session so it's a little less red and puffy.


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

damn cool tattoo


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

Wow! That's some pretty impressive work. Whenever I see a tattoo that's that nice it makes me wish I wasn't such a wuss.


----------

